# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Puerto Rico / Dominican Travel Forum >  >  La Concha-San Juan

## StBartFan2

We just returned from 5 days at La Concha in San Juan.  A completely renovated, classic, mid century Tropical hotel. It has been open about six months.  I read that there were some problems, but they all have been resolved in my eyes.  

We wanted "urban" resort, and this was perfect for us.  It is NOT the Caribbean of St Bart. (In fact the hotel is on the Atlantic.)  Beautiful grounds, three (some would say two), one overlooking the beach.  All rooms except the pool rooms overlook the ocean, with sophiticated, light beach furnishing.  There is a lobby scene weekend nights, if you want that type of scene.   The hotel does NOT have a casino, a plus for us; but they are planning on one.

But the best was the staff....have never felt so welcomed,everyone from check in- to to concierge, wait staff, housekeeping, pool staff.  

Perfect get-way for a few days.

----------

